# My Dell Inspiron 1525 wireless internet stopped working



## kimberly89 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello I'd really appreciate it if someone could help me! One day I turned on my laptop and the wireless internet had stopped working. I believe the window that popped up said "wi-fi catcher stopped working". I've tried updating my wireless adapters but it doesn't change anything, and they are all enabled so I don't understand why its not working. Someone please help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## kimberly89 (Jun 14, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Kimberly.Kimberly-PC>IPCONFIG/ALL
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Kimberly-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-E2-C6-B4-3E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet
Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-5A-49-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b0c8:a764:62:4477%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : June-13-10 6:08:55 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July-21-46 1:23:00 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251665673
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-0C-A1-3E-00-1D-09-5A-49-71
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Belkin
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:308a:39b4:3f57:fdfd(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::308a:39b4:3f57:fdfd%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Kimberly.Kimberly-PC>


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I only see one wireless adapter there. It is an internal card; is it switched on? Can you detect your (or any) network? If so, what exactly happens when you try to connect?


----------



## kimberly89 (Jun 14, 2010)

The wireless switch on the side of my computer is in the on position. My computer cannot find any wireless signals. When I click "diagose why windows cannot find a wireless signal" it says "windows wireless service is not running on this computer" and then when I click "Start Windows Wireless Service" it says "Windows cannot resolve this problem". I contacted my ISP but they said I have to contact Dell, and since my warranty is expired, Dell won't help me unless I pay a fee.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In Control Panel - Administrative Tools - Services - the WLAN AutoConfig should have Startup Type 'Automatic' and the Status should be Started. If it is not try to start it. If you can't then double click on it to open the Properties - look on the Dependencies tab and start checking backwards to see what is the root cause of the problem.


----------



## kimberly89 (Jun 14, 2010)

I tried to start it and it said Windows could not start the WLAN AutoConfig service on Local Computer Error 998: Invalid access to memory location. I don't know how to figure out the root cause of the problem so I will post a link to the screenshot I took. http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...224505740393_512665392_13141972_1340356_n.jpg


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the screenshot didn't have sufficient resolution to actually read it, so I'm not sure about that.

Did you try the correct stack reset for Vista/Win7?

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If that doesn't do it, I'd suggest trying SFC to see if that error is indicating damaged/missing files. Vista SFC Tutorial


----------



## kimberly89 (Jun 14, 2010)

I did all that stuff and it still doesn't work.. ahhh


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you run SFC?


----------



## kimberly89 (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes I did and it didn't seem to fix anything


----------

